# Light tackle shark fishing



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

My best friend really want to hook into a 4.5'-5' shark. But I don't have leaders or super tough line. Stout rod and reels with 30lb mono and a medium heavy rod with 80lb braid. We'll be hitting up the gulf side / ft Pickens Saturday. 

Any tips greatly appreciated.

Sent from my C6530N using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I caught four sharks last night in 2 hours in OB using pretty light stuff. All about 4-4.5ft just to entertain my father in law. You won't need anything super heavy. Just get some ladyfish or large mullet to use for bait and moderate sized single strand wire about 3' for leader. Plenty of sharks within casting range with a heavy spinning outfit. 15lb line and up.


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Chris. Any tips on catching lady fish?

Sent from my C6530N using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Small spoons or tandem "speck rigs" with the nylon tails.


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay, and for surf, do you recommend pyramid or barrel weights? And what size

Sent from my C6530N using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I make spider weights out of bank sinkers and heavy copper wire. Last night it was flat calm and I wasn't paddling baits out so I just casted baits out with no weight.


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

So kind of like a Sputnik weight?

Sent from my C6530N using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Unfortunately u just never know how big or small a shark you might run into especially when targeting small ones that when u hook into jaws. But 5ft and less can be brought in with patience on a inshore rod reel line exc.

Here is a pic took just recently on a 7'6 med. Action and a 2500 size reel. Caught on a 3in swimbait. Little black tip


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I have also hooked many spinner and blacktips throwing XL SPOOKS top water plugs off the beach thats FUN

Throw a 1oz spoon off the beach catch and hook as many ladies as possible in one spot... the chaos of all the splashing and the smell of the bleeding ladies will get any sharks near by fired up. If you can chuck a live small pinfish or lady its game on. Lady steaks work as well, but live bait just cant be beat


But I honestly think its helps alot to fire up a school of ladies to get the sharks goin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

that's actually a Spinner in that pic Josh


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Catching smaller sharks (6 ft or less) from shore can be just as fun on light tackle, if not more fun than catching bigger sharks with a heavy conventional. I usually bring 2 surf rods. My VS150 is for catching bait and my Torque 7 for shark. I tie on a snap swivel to 50# PP and connect a 6 ft 49 strand cable with 10/0 circle hook. For bait, I usually take a fresh mullet and use the head. On most nights, I can usually catch a 12-16" sharpnose on the bait rod. I will cut the sharps head off and replace the mullet head with it. It usually won't take long with a fresh bloody bait before your rod starts doubling over (just make sure you have a loose drag). A little sharpie's head or a small piece of fresh stingray for bait will last longer while soaking. Anything else I would replace within an hour.


----------

